# medical delay due to faty liver



## er.harpreet (Nov 21, 2011)

hi, i got an e mail from co that my medical certificates been sent to ma. actually i had my sgpt levels elevated to 77 due to fatty liver. can any one guide me hoe much time does it take to decide. nd what will go furthur.. pls guide me...


----------

